# caru or LWC



## tinky2511 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi im a newbie, have a consultation booked with IVF Wales in early Sept.  Had appointments at LWC cancelled twice, had a months wait for a new appointment so decided to go to IVF Wales instead. LWC have also offered me an appointment in September which clinic would you recommend I went to?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi and welcome

i'm at ivf wales ( used to be called caru) and i've have been there a year and have found them very good and very friendly. i don't no about lwc as have never been there. i have put a link to the ivf wales thread everyone on there goes to ivf wales.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=215.0

i hope you are able to make a decision and good luck.

queenie x


----------

